

Receiving, Decoding and Decrypting GSM Signals with the RTL-SDR - kybernetyk
http://www.rtl-sdr.com/receiving-decoding-decrypting-gsm-signals-rtl-sdr/

======
kybernetyk
If you wonder what an RTL-SDR is: It's bascially a cheap USB TV tuner stick
(usually around $30) that can be used as a software defined radio receiver.

